# Blimey things have changed round 'ere



## Random Orbital Bob (16 Mar 2021)

Evening all

Been a while. Just checked and my last post was Spring 2018! The forum had a different colour back then. I see some old faces are still here so that's nice. is Chas still moderating?

Hope you're all well.

Cheers
Bob


----------



## Cabinetman (16 Mar 2021)

It’s a bit like the Hobbits coming home, a lot's changed and not all for the better. You have to be careful what you say now, we could do with Merry coming home and throwing some of the rules on the fire in my opinion. 
Quite a few of the more competent members have departed or told to go. Ian


----------



## Daniel2 (16 Mar 2021)

.


----------



## Alpha-Dave (16 Mar 2021)

Letsrock said:


> Evening all
> 
> Been a while. Just checked and my last post was Spring 2018! The forum had a different colour back then. I see some old faces are still here so that's nice. is Chas still moderating?
> 
> ...



Are you logged in on the right account? Your panel says you last (and only) post was 2011, and this is your second one. 

I look forward to your rebuttal in 2031.


----------



## Random Orbital Bob (17 Mar 2021)

LOL...yes, I've just realised I am indeed on the wrong account. Its Random Orbital Bob here (used to be a moderator). I'd better figure out what my proper credentials are and relog!!


----------



## paulrbarnard (17 Mar 2021)

Letsrock said:


> LOL...yes, I've just realised I am indeed on the wrong account. Its Random Orbital Bob here (used to be a moderator). I'd better figure out what my proper credentials are and relog!!


Oh dear multiple accounts. That will be a van on its way.


----------



## MikeK (17 Mar 2021)

Letsrock said:


> LOL...yes, I've just realised I am indeed on the wrong account. Its Random Orbital Bob here (used to be a moderator). I'd better figure out what my proper credentials are and relog!!



I'm happy to help if you can't remember the details.


----------



## marcros (17 Mar 2021)

Letsrock said:


> LOL...yes, I've just realised I am indeed on the wrong account. Its Random Orbital Bob here (used to be a moderator). I'd better figure out what my proper credentials are and relog!!



Hey Bob, how are you? how is your son doing, he wasnt well from memory a few years ago?


----------



## shed9 (18 Mar 2021)

Cabinetman said:


> Quite a few of the more competent members have departed or told to go.


I too returned after a brief leave, I'd figured there had been an exodus but didn't realise there had been an exile as well.


----------



## Droogs (18 Mar 2021)

Hi Bob, great to see you back. I hope all is now ok and things are more stable for you.


----------



## Random Orbital Bob (18 Mar 2021)

Hey guys.....dam fine to hear your voices again (well your typeface shall we say!!)

Harry is all good thanks, in fact best he's been since 2012. His leg was broken/infected/broken/infected for best part of 6 years and we were staring down the barrel of amputation. Luckily, his surgeon at the Royal National Orthopaedic Hospital came up with the grandest plan of all and in Spring 2019 did a massive procedure (6 hours in theatre) where he basically fused the tibia and fib together, shoved a monster rod up the middle of the bone and scarfed in a piece of his hip bone. It was stunning work and when I get re-established as myself (Random orbital) I'll do a proper thread on it including images because the X rays put all us woodworkers to shame  The scarf joint in the tibia is bloody amazing  But, yes, thanks chaps, he's now walking normally....nee running in fact. My wife's cancer has been in remission for several years and basically the sun came back out in our lives....dark days for a while back there but now, pretty much normal. We're both working again so precious little time to make things out of wood or turn things but I still keep my hand in when I can.

Nice to see some of the old names still here though. How are you guys all doing? have I missed much?


----------



## Droogs (18 Mar 2021)

You missed loads, some of it best to ask chas


----------



## Random Orbital Bob (18 Mar 2021)

Is Jacob still out there being his irascible self?


----------



## Random Orbital Bob (18 Mar 2021)

Droogs said:


> You missed loads, some of it best to ask chas


Ooh....OK...sounds like I missed some politics then


----------



## sploo (18 Mar 2021)

Letsrock said:


> ...have I missed much?


Nothing really. Surprise sale. Change of ownership. New look. Toys out of prams. Mod hokey cokey. Exodus. (Re)arrivals. Then back to the usual


----------



## Random Orbital Bob (18 Mar 2021)

MikeK said:


> I'm happy to help if you can't remember the details.


Hi Mike....thanks for the offer. Can I take you up on it please, I'm struggling a bit to locate my credentials for Random Orbital Bob. Many thanks. Bob


----------



## marcros (18 Mar 2021)

Letsrock said:


> Hey guys.....dam fine to hear your voices again (well your typeface shall we say!!)
> 
> Harry is all good thanks, in fact best he's been since 2012. His leg was broken/infected/broken/infected for best part of 6 years and we were staring down the barrel of amputation. Luckily, his surgeon at the Royal National Orthopaedic Hospital came up with the grandest plan of all and in Spring 2019 did a massive procedure (6 hours in theatre) where he basically fused the tibia and fib together, shoved a monster rod up the middle of the bone and scarfed in a piece of his hip bone. It was stunning work and when I get re-established as myself (Random orbital) I'll do a proper thread on it including images because the X rays put all us woodworkers to shame  The scarf joint in the tibia is bloody amazing  But, yes, thanks chaps, he's now walking normally....nee running in fact. My wife's cancer has been in remission for several years and basically the sun came back out in our lives....dark days for a while back there but now, pretty much normal. We're both working again so precious little time to make things out of wood or turn things but I still keep my hand in when I can.
> 
> Nice to see some of the old names still here though. How are you guys all doing? have I missed much?



Well, that is the best news I have heard in a long time. I am really happy for you all!


----------



## Random Orbital Bob (18 Mar 2021)

sploo said:


> Nothing really. Surprise sale. Change of ownership. New look. Toys out of prams. Mod hokey cokey. Exodus. (Re)arrivals. Then back to the usual


LOL....so a normal week for UK workshop then


----------



## sploo (18 Mar 2021)

Letsrock said:


> LOL....so a normal week for UK workshop then


Indeed. Indeed


----------



## Random Orbital Bob (18 Mar 2021)

marcros said:


> Well, that is the best news I have heard in a long time. I am really happy for you all!


Thanks my friend....it took a fair degree of stress off my shoulders I can tell you. I'm more yer "bum in the butter" kinda guy and didn't take well to the chronic, long term, suffocating type of darkness that health issues create.


----------



## Random Orbital Bob (18 Mar 2021)

So Charlie is no longer the owner then.....which begs the question....who is? (Dont tell me Jacob!!)


----------



## Jacob (18 Mar 2021)

Letsrock said:


> Is Jacob still out there being his irascible self?


Yes still here! Working up a bit of irascibility as we speak!
Glad things are looking better for you.


----------



## Jacob (18 Mar 2021)

Letsrock said:


> So Charlie is no longer the owner then.....which begs the question....who is? (Dont tell me Jacob!!)


No, got the offers and begging letters but they couldn't afford me.


----------



## Random Orbital Bob (18 Mar 2021)

Jacob said:


> No, got the offers and begging letters but they couldn't afford me.


 
LO matey....are you still causing trouble


----------



## MikeK (18 Mar 2021)

Letsrock said:


> Hi Mike....thanks for the offer. Can I take you up on it please, I'm struggling a bit to locate my credentials for Random Orbital Bob. Many thanks. Bob



Hi Bob. I sent you a PM. Look for the envelope icon to the right of your name in the upper right corner of the screen.


----------



## Random Orbital Bob (18 Mar 2021)

MikeK said:


> Hi Bob. I sent you a PM. Look for the envelope icon to the right of your name in the upper right corner of the screen.


Thanks Mike, I've seen it in my mail inbox and already replied...I'll do as you suggest and I realise the reason I got the account wrong now was because it was tied to a different e mail address. Your help is appreciated. Best. Bob


----------



## DBT85 (18 Mar 2021)

Cabinetman said:


> You have to be careful what you say now


Are we going to get whacked for asking what we need to be careful about


----------



## Random Orbital Bob (18 Mar 2021)

pipper! I've just brilliantly locked myself out on the ROB account by failing the password test 3 times! (its been a while). Mike, are you able to rescue me please ie unlock the account and perhaps do the password reset suggestion you (sensibly) made 5 minutes ago? I'll get re-established and stop bugging you!

Many thanks
Bob


----------



## MikeK (18 Mar 2021)

Letsrock said:


> Thanks Mike, I've seen it in my mail inbox and already replied...I'll do as you suggest and I realise the reason I got the account wrong now was because it was tied to a different e mail address. Your help is appreciated. Best. Bob



Great! However, don't reply to the email notification you received for the PM. These are "Do Not Reply" emails.

I reset your password, and you're not bugging me.


----------



## Random Orbital Bob (18 Mar 2021)

MikeK said:


> Great! However, don't reply to the email notification you received for the PM. These are "Do Not Reply" emails.
> 
> I reset your password, and you're not bugging me.


Righto...apologies, been away so long I'm as yet unused to the PM protocol. I'm IT literate (worked in software most of my life) but just getting used to the new interface on the revamped site.


----------



## Random Orbital Bob (18 Mar 2021)

So the big question is.....am I my old self???


----------



## Random Orbital Bob (18 Mar 2021)

Yay....apparently I am


----------



## Random Orbital Bob (18 Mar 2021)

Many thanks for the support Mike.


----------



## MikeK (18 Mar 2021)

Random Orbital Bob said:


> Many thanks for the support Mike.



My pleasure. Your two accounts are now one.


----------



## DBT85 (18 Mar 2021)

You know there's a pop song in there somewhere.


----------



## Jacob (18 Mar 2021)

Random Orbital Bob said:


> LO matey....are you still causing trouble


A lot of them are a bit old and stirring them up helps defer early onset of dementia. Doing them a favour really. Doesn't always work though!


----------



## Random Orbital Bob (18 Mar 2021)

Jacob said:


> A lot of them are a bit old and stirring them up helps defer early onset of dementia. Doing them a favour really. Doesn't always work though!


Are you still working Jacob? Still bringing Britain's heritage sash stock back to life?


----------



## doctor Bob (18 Mar 2021)

Random Orbital Bob said:


> Are you still working Jacob? Still bringing Britain's heritage sash stock back to life?



No he's a labour councillor now ................... well almost, just missed it by 99.5% of the vote.....


----------



## powertools (18 Mar 2021)

sploo said:


> Nothing really. Surprise sale. Change of ownership. New look. Toys out of prams. Mod hokey cokey. Exodus. (Re)arrivals. Then back to the usual




That about sums it up.
Welcome back ROB


----------



## Random Orbital Bob (18 Mar 2021)

doctor Bob said:


> No he's a labour councillor now ................... well almost, just missed it by 99.5% of the vote.....


Hello Doc....nice to see your humour is still the same


----------



## Random Orbital Bob (18 Mar 2021)

powertools said:


> That about sums it up.
> Welcome back ROB


Hello young sir....well....I have to say it is good to see some of the old name handles again. I've missed you guys, I really have


----------



## Jacob (18 Mar 2021)

doctor Bob said:


> No he's a labour councillor now ................... well almost, just missed it by 99.5% of the vote.....


I was there as a "paper" candidate in an impossibly tory ward (mostly Chatsworth House and estate) and got more votes than expected! Can't remember the figures should have written them down.
Explained it to Bobby several times but he still can't get it.


----------



## doctor Bob (18 Mar 2021)

Jacob said:


> I was there as a "paper" candidate in an impossibly tory ward (mostly Chatsworth House and estate) and got more votes than expected! Can't remember the figures should have written them down.
> Explained it to Bobby several times but he still can't get it.



Jacob it was 8% of the vote,, it's all on record, very easy to find as you told us the area (if thats better than expected, I suspect it's because your family voted for you). I could have got more by standing as "barking Bob's best party you've ever been to party" putting a flower pot on my head and wearing spandex yellow polka dot pants, whilst singing "the lady from Nantucket" ................ why not try it next time as an experiment, as the paper candidate thing didn't work.
Although I remember you did do better than one of your relatives who stood as a labour candidate in another area and got even less, you kicked his pineapple  bet that was an interesting after party.

P.S. Good to hear from you R.O.B. and good to hear life has improved.


----------



## SammyQ (18 Mar 2021)

Good to see you back Bob. Even better to hear the health issues plural are improving, best wishes on that score. 
Sam.
P.S. Jacob is quieter. Just.


----------



## Jacob (18 Mar 2021)

doctor Bob said:


> Jacob it was 8% of the vote,, it's all on record, very easy to find as you told us the area (if thats better than expected, I suspect it's because your family voted for you). I could have got more by standing as "barking Bob's best party you've ever been to party" putting a flower pot on my head and wearing spandex yellow polka dot pants, whilst singing "the lady from Nantucket" ................ why not try it next time as an experiment, as the paper candidate thing didn't work.
> 
> P.S. Good to hear from you R.O.B. and good to hear life has improved.


I was quite pleased with it. Not least just getting the nomination papers sorted - big last minute chase around the houses and farms, thought I might have to knock on the door of Chatsworth and ask the Duke to sign - you never know!


----------



## Random Orbital Bob (18 Mar 2021)

LOL....you ran for the locals then Jacob....actually good for you old son....I think that takes courage and conviction and as all "proper" leaders will tell you....they never got the big job first time round, quite the opposite in fact, they experienced multiple failures and kept on. I suspect you have the "sinews" to do the same so, regardless the politics....you go for it....and go again...and again. 

Can you make timber sash's compulsory when you get elected please....I hate seeing flippin casement windows in holes of period homes designed for sashes.


----------



## doctor Bob (18 Mar 2021)

I'll go along with that, I love my wooden sashes. Planning was for PVC sashes but I just couldn't do it.


----------



## Random Orbital Bob (18 Mar 2021)

SammyQ said:


> Good to see you back Bob. Even better to hear the health issues plural are improving, best wishes on that score.
> Sam.
> P.S. Jacob is quieter. Just.


Thanks old son


----------



## Random Orbital Bob (18 Mar 2021)

doctor Bob said:


> I'll go along with that, I love my wooden sashes. Planning was for PVC sashes but I just couldn't do it.


Then you sir are a man with discerning taste 

Weren't you building a tonking great house in your back garden or something Doc? I seem to remember something along those lines back in 2018.


----------



## doctor Bob (18 Mar 2021)

All done and dusted Bob


----------



## DBT85 (18 Mar 2021)

What a shithole


----------



## Random Orbital Bob (19 Mar 2021)

doctor Bob said:


> All done and dusted Bob


Thats pretty awesome Doc....particularly the sashes


----------



## Chippysu (19 Mar 2021)

Random Orbital Bob said:


> Evening all
> 
> Been a while. Just checked and my last post was Spring 2018! The forum had a different colour back then. I see some old faces are still here so that's nice. is Chas still moderating?
> 
> ...


Hi there, I'm a newbie but can see by the responses your presence has been missed. So I too welcome you back and hope your furure holds only bright & sunny days and lots of shavings of course!


----------



## doctor Bob (19 Mar 2021)

DBT85 said:


> What a shithole



Yeh but you wait till you see the next one .............................  got the land just can't get planning.


----------



## DBT85 (19 Mar 2021)

doctor Bob said:


> Yeh but you wait till you see the next one .............................  got the land just can't get planning.


ha. Incredible work! 

Do you buy the land, build and then sell or are you playing Monopoly?


----------



## MikeJhn (19 Mar 2021)

Welcome back Bob, glad your life has taken a turn for the better.

Is that an extension on one side that the planning authority made you set back to make it look like an extension, strange ideas they have sometimes?


----------



## doctor Bob (19 Mar 2021)

DBT85 said:


> ha. Incredible work!
> 
> Do you buy the land, build and then sell or are you playing Monopoly?



I bought a derilict house, lived in it for 18 months whilst this one was built behind it, then knocked original house down. First time I have done anything like this.
The new land, is a 7 acre field we currently rent out on an hourly basis to dog walkers. Could get a lovely house on there but planning is a challenge.


----------



## doctor Bob (19 Mar 2021)

MikeJhn said:


> Welcome back Bob, glad your life has taken a turn for the better.
> 
> Is that an extension on one side that the planning authority made you set back to make it look like an extension, strange ideas they have sometimes?



Gets confusing with 2 Bob's, second part for me.
Yes I had to rebuild original footprint of existing house, even though it was new build, so the set back bit is the "extension" as well as the double vault at the back and the loft rooms, which is mine and the mrs bedroom and massive ensuite


----------



## rafezetter (19 Mar 2021)

Random Orbital Bob said:


> Hey guys.....dam fine to hear your voices again (well your typeface shall we say!!)
> 
> Harry is all good thanks, in fact best he's been since 2012. His leg was broken/infected/broken/infected for best part of 6 years and we were staring down the barrel of amputation. Luckily, his surgeon at the Royal National Orthopaedic Hospital came up with the grandest plan of all and in Spring 2019 did a massive procedure (6 hours in theatre) where he basically fused the tibia and fib together, shoved a monster rod up the middle of the bone and scarfed in a piece of his hip bone. It was stunning work and when I get re-established as myself (Random orbital) I'll do a proper thread on it including images because the X rays put all us woodworkers to shame  The scarf joint in the tibia is bloody amazing  But, yes, thanks chaps, he's now walking normally....nee running in fact. My wife's cancer has been in remission for several years and basically the sun came back out in our lives....dark days for a while back there but now, pretty much normal. We're both working again so precious little time to make things out of wood or turn things but I still keep my hand in when I can.
> 
> Nice to see some of the old names still here though. How are you guys all doing? have I missed much?



That's wonderful to hear about Harry and yor wife, Rob, heartwarming in these times - I think I'll pass on the images though if that's ok. Blech.


----------



## evildrome (20 Mar 2021)

doctor Bob said:


> All done and dusted Bob



Amazing job on that house.

Kinda looks a lot like the new houses you see in the leafier bits of southern Germany.

Which is nice!


----------



## Random Orbital Bob (20 Mar 2021)

Very Kind Chippy...my thanks


----------



## Random Orbital Bob (20 Mar 2021)

rafezetter said:


> That's wonderful to hear about Harry and yor wife, Rob, heartwarming in these times - I think I'll pass on the images though if that's ok. Blech.


LO matey....nice to see you're still around  yes...perhaps the images of bits of my sons inner leg gore can wait eh


----------



## Random Orbital Bob (20 Mar 2021)

Mmm....repeated post....glitch.....how do I delete a post??


----------



## marcros (20 Mar 2021)

Random Orbital Bob said:


> Mmm....repeated post....glitch.....how do I delete a post??


just report it and ask for it to be deleted.


----------



## Phil Pascoe (21 Mar 2021)

or just replace it with a full stop.


----------

